# Shifa International Fee Structure



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys the total fee for International is 18000$
Does this include the hostel charges too ?
Yesterday i called them, they said hostel charges are included within this amount.
Today they said, join the hostel it will be decided later =/
Like WTF :/


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Shifa is way tooooooo expensive . where hav u decided to go , finally ? :speechless: i am seeing ufrom a long time on this forum and CMH page :roll:


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Shifa.


----------

